
Ask HN: who launched something in July? - amoore
We've done this a few times before, and I've always found it interesting to learn what new projects have been launched by the HN crowd. So, if you've launched a new project, website, or business in the last month, let us know!
======
scottw
I launched a fake call API (<http://www.fakecall.net/>) to help polite
introverts exit unwanted conversations or meetings. I need someone to make a
nice app for it ;-)

~~~
veyron
can you leverage google voice instead of twilio, using asterisk or some other
pbx if necessary?

~~~
scottw
Probably, but the Twilio call is only two lines of code :)

I may look into other backends, but Twilio was by far the easiest to get
going. Currently checking out Tropo and Teleku.

~~~
veyron
I ask because it looks like Twilio is a pay service (and i though GV was free)

------
vpdn
<http://tastytum.com> \- One week event in Berlin to match hosts and locals
over food.

Assumption is that an event like this might be less scary compared to AirBnB
style of renting your flat away.

If someone is in Berlin and interested to host, would love to hear from you!

Others that are also trying in that field: \- Housefed \- GrubWithUs:
<http://www.grubwithus.com>

Housefed tries to build up a community first before getting into hosting meals
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2379797>). We go the opposite road and
try to validate our assumptions as fast as possible. I believe we can
(in)validate many assumptions while extracting lots of information by running
a one week experiment, which also doesn't cost us much either.

Feedbacks so far mostly through friends, but also reaching out to people on
twitter (e.g: <https://twitter.com/#!/lorenbaxter/status/96319791110946816>)

------
dshipper
I launched <http://domainpolish.com> \- to get user feedback from on-demand
focus groups powered by MTurk, and <http://tiggerlovesdevs.com> \- an open-
source command-line based task management utility for programmers

------
MPiccinato
I launched Had That Beer (<http://www.hadthatbeer.com>) into private beta.
Going great so far! Use code "showhn" if you want to signup
(<http://www.hadthatbeer.com/signup?c=showhn>)

~~~
brandoncordell
Looks great. I'm not a beer drinker myself, but my co-worker is a beer lover.
I've passed the link on to him, you probably have a user for life ha.

One suggestion, I would have liked to have seen some auto-complete/suggestions
when typing in a beer/brewer/place at the top.

Great job!

------
derwiki
<http://github.com/causes/suggestomatic>

Open source item based collaborative filter used for 'Causes you might like'
feature on Causes.com. This project was built specifically with large scale
data sets (approaching 1 bn input records) in mind.

------
BrandonMTurner
We launched an Android version of our iPhone app (~8M downloads on iPhone).
Currently holding steady at #11 in the Health and Fitness category of the
marketplace.

<http://blog.loseit.com/2011/07/25/lose-it-for-android/>

~~~
AppSec
Just signed up for the site (have a palm pre for at least another month ;-)
).. looks good..

The one thing I would ask is that you have/force https when actually in the
app.. Even though it isn't PII -- weight can be a very touchy subject.

another thing: in the "Status".. Adding the total protein, carb, fat count for
the day would also be great!

~~~
BrandonMTurner
It would be nice to have everything in SSL at some point, we just aren't there
yet. We only auth across SSL right now.

You can use the site in always HTTPS mode with this url for the time being:

<https://secure.loseit.com>

To turn on nutrients go to Settings > Nutrient Preferences

Feel free to send any other feedback or bugs my way. brandon+hn@loseit.com

------
MattBearman
I launched BugMuncher (<http://bugmuncher.com>) on the 15th July, so far its
been well received, and is already profitable!

Couldn't be happier with the way its gone so far, and a lot of that is down to
the HN community.

~~~
amoore
That's a great idea. I haven't seen a similar service. Also, good execution.
I'm impressed by how well it seems to work and that's a pretty good site you
have there.

I'm curious how paypal is working out for you. I always feel it's a bit hokey
or something. Do you have plans to use a "real" credit card processor?

~~~
MattBearman
Thanks, PayPal has been fine so far, most people have a PayPal account these
days.

I would like to move to an on-site, or at least branded, solution at some
point though.

I've been talking to a start-up for payment processing without a merchant
account, which looks promising, but testing/implementing it isn't very high on
the to do list as I'm already processing payments ok...

------
een1bhs
I partially launched Syncomatic <http://www.SyncomaticApp.com> its only
partially launched as wanted a small number of users to make sure it was all
OK before making a big deal of it and marketing it everywhere. (And I always
find things i wish I had done after launch :-) )

Its a iPhone app that syncs/transfers your camera rolls Photo's and Movie's to
you mac over WiFi whilst in the background so you don't have to remember to
sync etc. I have an update waiting for approval that fixes a small bug and
changes some small UI elements then I'm going to start submitting it to review
sites / blogs etc.

~~~
ovi256
>I partially launched

I think it's called a soft launch, FYI :)

And about all the things you want to do before launch: don't worry about them,
that's what subsequent revisions are for. You can add value at any time, not
only at launch!

~~~
een1bhs
:-) Thanks

------
dicroce
I created a website that allows people to create their own trail mix, visually
(so you can see what it looks like before you order) and then buy it....
<http://www.trailmyx.com>

------
poissonpie
I launched <http://www.placeguitar.com> \- a placeholder image service in the
style of placekitten, but with guitars!

I also launched a grammar application of iPhone that's in review.

Don't know if it counts as a launch but I rededicated an old domain to be my
blog and put a fresh coat of paint on the stylesheet.
<http://twentyeighttwelve.com>

------
rationalbeaver
I launched <http://practicalinterviews.com>, where I'm posting my interviews
with entrepreneurs, business owners and creative folks of all sorts. I'm still
working on my recording setup, to say nothing of my interviewing techniques,
but at least it's out there. :)

P.S. I'm looking for interviewees, so if any of you would like to discuss your
newly launched apps, let me know.

~~~
blazzar
Give me a shout if my stuff is interesting to your audience

------
brandoncordell
Great question amoore. I'd like to know what technology stacks you guys are
using to launch with. Being a developer, now learning 'dev-ops' that's always
something that's interested me. Do you guys launch with a server that's good
enough to get by until your user base increases or do you launch with a beefy
server from the start.

------
jeffbozek
I launched Coffee & Domains (<https://www.coffeeanddomains.com>) for domain
name registration and management.

It has some decent traction so far and the current users seem to really like
it. I'm currently working on an API and iPhone app to try to make it even more
appealing.

------
geekfactor
I soft-launched Flixxed (<http://www.flixxed.com>) which I like to call the
"illegitimate love-child of Groupon and Netflix".

I've been meaning to post it as a Show HN, but I guess I've hesitated because
it's pretty basic. Please let me know what you think and sign up if you like
movies.

------
eugenijusr
We launched an online service for people investing in stocks called Portfolio
Numbers <http://www.portfolionumbers.com/> It's an risk analysis tool that
helps you calculate your stock portfolio risk based on historical data and
statistical methods.

------
ChrisFolta
We just launched the public Alpha for <http://DealTracker.co> in Chicago - A
new and simple way to view all daily deals in your area. We are currently
working on additional features and adding in a wider range of deal providers.

Any feedback is always greatly appreciated!

------
james_fairhurst
I launched TV Show Tracker (<http://www.tvshowtracker.co.uk>) at the start of
July, it began as a personal app just for me but expanded it for multiple
users as an experiment.

Built using CakePHP & the Skeleton CSS boilerplate. Any feedback would be
great.

------
mx12
A friend and I launched a chrome plugin/bookmarklet for recommending songs for
turntable.fm at <http://www.turntaste.com>. It also gives you a list of rooms
that are similar to your current room, and shows the top songs played in those
rooms.

------
mattholling
I launched <http://www.vidergy.com> \- a "Pandora for video" site. It was
mentioned on GigaOM, but sadly it was a subscription only piece.

I just launched it about 2 weeks ago, and I am trying to figure out the best
things to do now to market/develop the product.

------
blazzar
I soft launched <http://www.reviewport.net> \- a service to enable
Photographers and Designers to get free and private feedback on their
portfolio. I am working on the expert reviewer section now before a full
launch in about 2 months.

------
jayfuerstenberg
I launched KEYBOX and KEYBOX lite (<http://www.jayfuerstenberg.com/keybox/>)
to protect people's privacy and security.

It's only been one week since launch but so far the reception is pretty good
and I'm getting a bit of a fan base!

------
symptic
Launched FriendFury (<http://friendfury.com>), a side-project to help similar
Twitter users discover each other. We built in a Tweet Roulette feature to
@message a random person who shares your interest and break the ice.

------
superted
I launched <http://tubufy.com>, which is a web app that lets you create music
video channels from spotify, mog and last.fm playlists. Working on reaching
out to potential users right now. Building is easy, marketing is hard!

------
effektz
<http://mmjrevu.com> We launched for the medical marijuana community, and
specifically giving patients a way to access their medical information and
purchase history from the dispensaries and collectives they visit.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Nice. Planning on monetizing it with the DEA?

~~~
effektz
See: WeedMaps.com, mmjmenu.com, StickyGuide.com, Leafly.com. Monetization !=
Ads. If you have clients in states that MMJ is legal, then I guess you have a
business.

------
louhong
I would be curious to find out (on average) how long it took everyone to
launch their projects.

~~~
MattBearman
BugMuncher was 2 weeks of evenings and weekends, around 80 hours in total from
idea to lanch. Since then there's been at at least another 100 hours in tweaks
and updates.

~~~
louhong
That's awesome. Thank you.

------
michaelaiello
The team here at <http://www.lifeensured.com> launched
(<http://www.netclosehq.com>) which helps families recover online accounts of
the deceased.

------
vaksel
I soft launched <http://seoagencies.com> \- essentially connects people to
quality SEO companies.

I figure since there are so many crappy SEO companies, there might be some
demand for getting proposals from good ones.

------
stephencelis
I launched a new version of my Mac app, which brings basic CloudApp/Droplr
functionality to a Dropbox or Imgur account:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slingshot/id436819784?mt=12>

------
krisrak
Launched <http://instalookApp.com>, iPhone App to find Instagramers and
Instagram photos around you are anywhere in realtime. Email
instalook@gramfeed.com for promor code to download app for free

------
Bostwick
I released Drop and Give Me, an android app that does fitness challenges and
bodyweight strength training measured with your phone.
<http://bostwick.github.com/DropAndGiveMe/>

------
migrochefort
It's not a big project , nor something successful. It's a tool that was (and
still is) supposed to help people find the Google+ profile of people they
follow on Twitter (<http://migrat.us>).

------
makethetick
I opened up <http://affililink.com> for user feedback. Have had it in private
beta for a while but now accepting sign ups. Currently working on my marketing
to gain new users.

~~~
geekfactor
Not sure you're going for type-in traffic, but that is a lot of i's and l's.

~~~
makethetick
It's the words 'affiliate' and 'link' combined - 'affililink'

------
drcode
I launched <http://automatoon.com>

~~~
dshipper
What kind of traction have you seen? I think it's a great product.

~~~
drcode
Thanks- I think so too. The underlying technology is unique and lets you do
things that would be very difficult in any other way. I am getting pretty good
foot traffic, but the tool needs more TLC to attract a larger audience.

Unfortunately my day job has ramped up and I haven't been able to spend the
time on it I need- I may look around for a partner at some point to make sure
automatoon can develop into a profitable product like I think it can.

------
lperrin
I launched Radioline, a Mac app to listen to FM stations and Internet radios.

It's on the Mac App Store:

<http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/radioline/id448958286?mt=12>

------
iisbum
I launched a small side project Follow Trial (<http://www.followtrial.com>) as
a way to manage my following list on Twitter.

Closing in on 150 users (free) in just over a week.

------
singer
I launched a web service that sends out weather alerts issued by the National
Weather Service via email, text message, or phone.

<http://www.WeatherWatcherAlerts.com>

------
amoore
We launched <http://ElectronicMedicalRecords.com> in an effort to store and
manage medical records for small medical practices.

------
sebastianhoitz
<http://suplify.me> Helps your company organize communication with your
customers over email, Facebook and Twitter. Launched to public beta :)

------
meric
Just a side project...

TextbookCentral (<http://textbook.asia>)

Used textbook website with every course from each of many universities,
Australia, Singapore, Hong Kong only.

------
twistedanimator
I launched <http://justthetops.com>. It's a very simple site that remembers
the top 10 posts for various subreddits on reddit.com.

------
sim0n
We (BakedCode - YCS11) launched Interstate which is a project management tool
that provides a way for businesses and developers alike to plan and share
their development progress.

------
dejv
I launched this little project: <http://notationtraining.com>

It is very simple and fast way how learn to read sheet music notation.

------
raivo
MVP at <http://www.exercisesatwork.com/> Get an exercise that you can do at
work mailed to you Mon-Fri.

------
shakes
I launched Twudge Report (<http://twudgereport.com/>). It's a novelty site,
but it was a lot of fun to build.

------
Mizza
We launched <http://www.omniqrcode.com> \- QR code redirects for all mobile
devices, with analytics!

~~~
csomar

      Hey! Get outta here you damn kids!
    
      Get the hell of my lawn! No, you can't have your football back!
    

You probably have something not going on.

~~~
Mizza
Ahhhhh! Thank you! (minus the www it works - and we're fixing the WWW right
now..)

Well, besides that, we are able to get a whopping TWO paying customers in the
week since we launched. Which is better than a poke in the eye!

------
abeisgreat
I launched <http://www.annotat.in>, a site for annotating and sharing links in
early July.

------
damoncali
Launch is too strong a word, as is MVP, but I threw this up on a server last
week:

<http://tabengine.com>

------
herval
We launched Novelo's site and spanish version of the app (getnovelo.com)!

